# Graveyard Ambience



## GraveyardTracks (Mar 21, 2016)

I've created an ambient soundtrack for our graveyard this year that has some material pulled from our main soundtrack. It has some elements that might not fit your theme completely but it does have some angry wind, siren-like witches beckoning, and some ghost-ish stuff, and a ridiculous number of gratuitous owls. It's 43 minutes so it won't get too tiring during the night. It's best with speakers placed very wide and 10-12 ft off ground and back 20-30ft back.

I can't post the link becuase I haven't posted enough, but if you go to SoundCloud and search 'graveyard tracks ambient' it will pop up, it's called 'Storm Witch Ambient Graveyard Track'.

Feel free to play it in your graveyard for a little subtle sprinkle of ambient creep


----------



## giantstogie (Oct 26, 2016)

is it downloadable?


----------



## GraveyardTracks (Mar 21, 2016)

giantstogie said:


> is it downloadable?


Yes it is.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

This is the direct link: https://soundcloud.com/graveyardtracks/stormwitch-ambient-graveyard-track


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## giantstogie (Oct 26, 2016)

downloaded this yesterday. thanks for sharing. it sounds great.


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you for sharing this Haunted track!!! And extra kudos for doing so in lossless format. I am going to use it as part of the Eerie Ambience on Nightmare City Halloween and I have posting a promo at Nightmare City Halloween 2018  and a link on the Nightmare City Halloween home page too under Band / Musicians (about halfway down page).
Happy Halloween


----------



## giantstogie (Oct 26, 2016)

this sound track was great. I had to change it out to a mp3 so i could use it from i ipod. I need to figure how to make it run longer. I need to make it run for about four hours.


----------



## nightmarecircus (Nov 3, 2018)

This is great - thank you!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!! I'll check it out!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice - I can play this in the studio!


----------



## Orgarob (Sep 11, 2016)

Well done! Thanks for the sharing!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

GraveyardTracks said:


> I've created an ambient soundtrack for our graveyard this year that has some material pulled from our main soundtrack...
> Feel free to play it in your graveyard for a little subtle sprinkle of ambient creep


I've just started digging around in the sound section of Halloween Forum and stumbled across your post. I have to admit, at the start it sounds a whole lot like some of the tracks I made to listen to at night when I'm falling asleep. I too enjoy gratuitous owls. However, I love the way it took a turn for the spookier. Thanks for posting your work. It was a great deal of fun.


----------

